Ask HN: Is there demand for Ethereum developers? - febin
======
sitepodmatt
What is an Ethereum developer? Do you mean those with some experience
including Solidity in the mix to write smart contracts for third parties?

Solidity is a small language and outputs are typically small due to gas
limitations, so I doubt companies will be recruiting for it as primary, they'd
be looking for smart developers with a lot of exposure to blockchain like
technologies and multiple languages and years of experience in order to write
safe performant Solidity where required. I'd be concerned about hiring someone
calling themselves a Solidity developer unless he/she was working on the VM,
then again I don't rate any people that identify themselves by a particular
language or worse a framework or the junior/senior title 'Senior ASP.Net MVC
C# Frontend developer' \- yuck.

I also doubt Ethereum will win out, network got thrashed by cryptokitties, and
apparently in some really perfect circumstances can handle a whooping 25
transactions a second, here's to dethrowning visa and unbanking the poor. Even
anti-immutable Vitalik Buterin is having his doubts - see his twitter.

------
thiagooffm
Yes there is, don't listen to the entire comment of the user sitepodmatt.

As he has mentioned, knowing solidity can give you an edge in a company that
wants to write ethereum contracts, but that generally means it isn't like a
day job, you can also freelance for companies that wants it.

Don't consider his opinion about the success or not of ethereum, smart
contracts are there to stay and even if you code in another platform in
another SDK the basics will roughly be the same. But anyways, I believe
ethereum will thrive, nobody actually said that Ethereum was scalable enough
anyways, everybody knows its limitations but instead how about looking where
it wants to be? :-)

